# can pigeons sent to greece???



## MikeTyson (Mar 28, 2009)

can pigeons be sent to greece???i live in kos,greece and nobody here has pigeons...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

No, it is international delivery and there is some restrictions and a lot of paperwork.
Contact someone localy:
http://www.polimeris.gr/pigeons.htm
http://www.angelosdoneks.com/
Ask them for help and advice.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't you have enough Pigeons there already?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Importing pigeons is a lot of time and money. For example, here anytime a bird is imported to the country, it must be kept in quarantine (for example, in NY, even if you live states away) for 30 days before you can get the bird. Very expensive. Plus, many countries have strict regulations on just what can and can't come in and out of the country.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

MikeTyson said:


> can pigeons be sent to greece???i live in kos,greece and nobody here has pigeons...


You should have vuta and donek pigeons vailable in greece.Plus you should find a different variety in the neighboring countries.


----------



## MikeTyson (Mar 28, 2009)

polimeris is stupid,i ask him 4 months now nad he never responds to phone or mail.some days ago he responded to me and wanted 100 euro for one pigeon..simple pigeon..


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well he is not stupid to ask 100 euro
I can suggest then contacting some of the local clubs.
Unfortunately closest fanciers I know are in Bulgaria and Serbia. That is again across the border. Maybe being part of EU, BG and GR do not have strict border control anymore but I can’t say.


----------

